# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Χαλασμένοι σπόροι ;

## Georgiablue

Πριν απο 4 περιπου μερες πηγα στο πετ σοπ να αγορασω παπαγαλινη για τον πιτσιρικο μου ο ανθρωποε εκει την εβαλε στην κλασσικη πλαστικη σακουλα την οποια κρατησα μεσα στο σπιτι μακρια απο τις βροχες και τη ζεστη. Σημερα που πηγα να ανανεωσω την τροφη του Μπλεδουλη μου ειδα τους σπορους σε ασχημη κατασταση.! 
Πανω στους σπορους υπαρχουν μικρα ασπρα μπαλακια και οι ηλιοσποροι εχουν βγαλει σαν σταχια πισω τους. Εννοειται πως δεν πηκαν στο μπολακι του και για να μην μεινει νυστικο του εβαλα καναρινοσπορο μεχρι να ανοιξουν τα μαγαζια και να του παρω καινουριους !

----------


## jk21

ειναι ξεκαθαρη η επιθεση στον σπορο cardy πανω στο φυτρο του , το οποιο ειναι το θρεπτικοτερο μερος του σπορου .Σιγουρα θα εχει αλλοιωθει και η βρωμη που ως αποφλοιωμενος σπορος δεχεται την συχνοτερη επιθεση

Στην επομενη σου αγορα , θα διαλεγα στη θεση σου σπορια χωρις μπισκοτο

----------


## Georgiablue

Ειχα παραγγειλει απο το ιντερνετ κ.Δημητρη αλλα δεν εχουν ερθει ακομη λογω ελλειψης οποτε επρεπε να του παρω απο εδω, βεβαια ομως του τα αφαιρω.

----------


## Efthimis98

Γεωργία εγώ αν ήμουν στη θέση σου δεν θα το διακινδύνευα. Προτίμησε να αγοράζεις σπόρους οι οποίοι είναι σε συσκευασία ή προέρχονται από σάκους που ανοίγονται μπροστά σου. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ακόμη και σε συσκευασμένες τροφές, έλεγξε το εσωτερικό τους για τυχόν αλλοιώσεις ή έντομα. Καλό θα ήταν να τοποθετείς τους σπόρους για κάποιες ώρες στον ήλιο ή στην κατάψυξη και μετά στον ήλιο για να φύγει η υγρασία.

----------


## Georgiablue

Τα πετ σοπ εδω Ευθυμη δυστυχως δεν εχουν συσκευασμενες τροφες. Οποτε οπου και να παω, 3 πετ σοπ εχουμε ολα κι ολα εχουν χυμα τροφη. Αρα η αλλοιωση ηταν θεμα υγρασιας ;

----------


## jk21

και απο το ιντερνετ που θα σου ερθουνε , συσκευασμενοι ή μη , δεν σου αποκλειω να εχουν θεμα ξανα με εντομα (πεταλουδες , σκουληκια ) .  Οταν η εταιρια τα προμηθευεται απο πηγες που οι σποροι εχουν αποθηκευτει για καιρο ( μας λενε ημερομηνια ληξης ....  ημερομηνια σοδειας γιατι αραγε δεν λενε; μια μονο ξερω προς το παρον ) σε σιλο που δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εχουν απεντομωθει σωστα και να ειναι κλειστα σε εξωτερικες προσβολες , η συσκευασια απλα μειωνει τον κινδυνο στατιστικα .Δεν τον εξαλειφει .Καθε χρονο τετοιο καιρο και φθινοπωρο τα ιδια εχουμε ...

----------


## Georgiablue

Καταλαβα κ.Δημητρη. Εαν αποθυκευονται σε γυαλινες συσκευασιες ειναι καλυτερα ;

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν η τροφή είναι καλή τότε είναι προτιμότερο να αποθηκεύεται σε αεροστεγές δοχεία, τάπερ. Έτσι ελαχιστοποιείς τις πιθανότητες προσβολής τους.

----------


## jk21

ειτε σε ταπερ χωρις υγρασια ομως , σε δροσερο χωρο ή σε σακκια υφασματινα που παιρνουν αερα  και το υφασμα τους τραβα την υγρασια , δεν επιτρεπει ομως εισοδο εντομων

----------


## Georgiablue

Σα λινατσα δηλαδη. Του καναρινιου το εχω σε βαζο. Αρα απο τριτη εχω ψωνια !  ::

----------


## Labirikos

Εγώ που τα είχα σε τάπερ αεροστεγώς κλεισμένα βγάλανε ζωύφια.Ίσως αν παίρνουνε αέρα τα σπορικά να είναι καλύτερα.Για τάπερ και ψυγείο στη συντήρηση δεν έχω άποψη.Μόνο η περίλλα που μου έβγαζε ζωύφια και το κανναβούρι παρατήρησα το εξής.Την περίλλα την επόμενη φορά την έβαλα σε αεροστεγώς κλεισμένο βάζο γυάλινο και στο ψυγείο.Μέχρι σήμερα δεν το έχω δει να έχει πιάσει ζωύφια.Δεν έχει χρειαστεί να το ανοίξω για να το δώσω στα πουλιά αν και δεν ξέρω αν θα έχει υγρασία πλέον και θα κρύβει άλλους κινδύνους.Είναι θέμα αυτό με τα σπορικά και δυστηχώς δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη τί είναι καλύτερο.Πάντως αυτό με τα πολύχχρωμα μπισκότα μην το ξαναδώσεις όπως είπε ο Δημήτρης.

----------


## Georgiablue

Τα μπισκοτα δεν τα δινω παντα καθομαι και τα καθαριζω . απλα η αγορα ειναι περιορισμενη εδω και περιμενω μια παραγγελια απο το ιντερνετ να ερθει. Θεωρω ομως οτι το γυαλι ειναι το καλυτερο... Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τις απαντησεις σας !  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

η υγρασια ευνοει τον ασπεργιλλο . η ανοιχτη συσκευασια την εισοδο εντομων για να γεννησουν τα αυγα τους  ....

----------


## Georgiablue

Λογικο μου φαινεται και μετα τις βροχες που ειχαμε, τα πρωινα ειχαμε ζεστη. Αν και η τροφη ηταν μεσα στο σπιτι κι οχι εξω . Μπορει ομως και να ετυχε !

----------


## Labirikos

Δηλαδή Δημήτρη μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

οχι αν βαζουμε σε μπολ που δεν εχουν υγρασια τους σπορους  ή σε τσουβαλι αεριζομενο αλλα οχι διαπερατο σε εντομα

----------


## Georgiablue

Πρεπει να βοηθαει κι η περιοχη στο θεμα της υγρασιας..

----------

